# Mom's new Parakeet



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

He's a cutie and he is all mouth. She found out he loves basketball and watching other parakeets on youtube. He likes basketball because of the squeeky shoes. No more waiting. Introducing the bird desire that was filled thirty years after wanting him! *drum roll* Here's Blue! If anyone has any advice for her or fun toy ideas she will appreciate it.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

try to buy millet spray as a treat ;-) does he/she let you pet him/her? does blue step up? am just curious lol

am having issue's with my birds :lol: they don't really like me :I


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope he won't let anyone near him yet. Those issues seem to be normal. lol. what do you mean by step up?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

like i mean where he or she will climb on your fingers, holding them basically


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope won't come anywhere near a human hand. Don't blame him really after one grabbed him and put him in a box.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i got mines off of craiglist and they want to strike at me, if i leave them alone and walk away, they cry for me to come back or something. like what the heck is your problem?
is this your first bird? am just wondering


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My first experience with a bird. It's actually my mothers and we don't live together. She had birds before I was born. I am 25 so.... she had one about 30 years ago. It was some kind of a mocking bird? I don't know but my parents went out and while they were gone the electricity went out and the birdy froze to death :O so this is a better off bird. First off, they don't live in a teeny trailer that isn't well insulated and they have more money now so he is spoiled to death. He is just very skiddish right now. They have only had him less than a week. As for your birdy's? I wonder what they went through if they were abused or something. Them trying to strike is a little viscious. are they parakeets too? her bird freaked out when I stuck the camera in the cage and did act like he wanted to kill the evil machine with the red light on it :shock:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no there cockatiels  the seller said they where nice, it is that the male dosen't like people in the cage


----------

